# Stippled my guns



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

M&P 9c

Wow pics not that great,sorry. Also did Glock 19 front and backstrap only, looks really good. Did a "slash" pattern rather than the "dots"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks good, would you explain how you did it. i have a glock 35 id like to do that to or have someone else do it.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Tag for interest as well, would like to see larger pics also if you can. Been something I have been thinking about for a while...thanks


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

New to this ap. Will try to get better pics up soon. 


I used an old solder iron I had laying around. Had the straight tip in it. Did a lot of research and seems that everyone used the "point" tip. I didn't like the way it looked, plus it would take forever.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Better pics ???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Can't seem to upload better/bigger pics, any ideas?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

angler69 said:


> Better pics ???
> 
> 
> Can't seem to upload better/bigger pics, any ideas?



Use a photo hosting site like photobucket.com and link them from there.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I tried but my I pad won't do it? Maybe because it doesn't support flash?


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

wow that really looks nice !!!!


----------

